# Makrolon Verarbeitung als Frontscheibe ?



## HD4ever (8. Juni 2007)

mein neueres Boot hat wieder ne Schlupfkajüte, diesmal hab ich mir vorgenommen das nen büschn länger zu behalten ... |rolleyes
Will mir auf die Kajüte noch eine Plexiglas-Frontscheibe aufsetzen als zusätzlichen Spritzschutz - aus *Makrolon*.
schon bei 3-2-1 shops gefunden die Zuschnitte auf Wunsch machen, aber wie verarbeitet man das ?
angeblich soll das ja recht einfach gehen ...  |kopfkrat
denke 5mm Stärke sollten wohl langen, wird das einfach gebogen ?
oder muß das erhitzt werden und dann gebogen und die überstehenden Seiten mit der Stichsäge gekürzt ?
oder geht das doch nicht so einfach und lieber sein lassen ? #c
ne fertige Bootsscheibe gibt es ja auch so gut wie nirgends zu kaufen, gebraucht auch nix und falls mal doch ist ja die Frage ob sowas überhaupt passt ... bleibt also wohl mehr oder weniger der Selbstbau denke ich ...
gute Ideen oder Infos sehr Willkommen :m


ach ja .... suche noch nen 25-30 PS 4-tackter oder neueren 2-tackter mit Selbstmischer ...


----------



## antonio (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Makrolon Verarbeitung als Frontscheibe ?*

plexiglas läßt sich bis zu einem gewissen grad einfach biegen ohne irgendwelches erhitzen usw.hängt eben von der materialstärke ab je dicker desto schwerer biegen.
nachteil ist daß es sehr leicht zerkratzt auf der oberfläche.

gruß antonio


----------



## HD4ever (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Makrolon Verarbeitung als Frontscheibe ?*

hab noch diesen Hinweis gefunden : 

_Das Polycarbonat lässt sich sehr leicht mit normalen Werkzeugen und Geräten wie Stichsäge oder Bohrmaschine bearbeiten, es bricht oder splittert dabei nicht! 
_
Denke ich werd es mal ausprobieren ... so schwer kann dat ja net sein ... :m


----------



## Peterpaul (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Makrolon Verarbeitung als Frontscheibe ?*

und wenn du es vorsichtig erwärmst kannst Du es auch gut biegen


----------



## djoerni (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Makrolon Verarbeitung als Frontscheibe ?*

makrolon ist *kalt* verformbar! du kannst die nähte einfach mit silikon eindichten. es lässt sich gut mit stichsäge etc. bearbeiten. laut meinem zulieferer kannst du daraus ein fass bauen, wenn du einen passenden rahmen hast. für infos einfach mal: http://www.makrolon.de/BMS/DB-RSC/MakrolonCMSR6.nsf/id/sheeting_de


----------



## aal-andy (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Makrolon Verarbeitung als Frontscheibe ?*

ich selber habe in meinem boot auch die scheiben aus makrolon (8mm), wichtig beim sägen: die sägestellen vor dem sägen beidseitig mit abklebeband (das man auch beim streichen verwendet) abkleben, da das kunststoff schonmal gerne ausfranst. den rahmen dafür habe ich aus alu-profilen gebaut und die scheibe mit sikaflex und schrauben befestigt.


----------



## friggler (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Makrolon Verarbeitung als Frontscheibe ?*

Makrolon ist problemlos kalt zu biegen.
Die Verarbeitung von Makrolon ist insgesamt genau so einfach wie Alublech, nur ist es etwas weicher. Du kannst es warm und kalt biegen, sägen bohren, fräsen, hobeln, schleifen usw. Es splittert nicht und ist extrem schlagfest (Ich benutze es z.B. auch als Kugelfang).

Beim fräsen oder mit der Stichsäge solltest Du nur zu hohe Drehzahlen vermeiden damit es nicht anschmilzt oder franst. 
Beim Kaltbiegen am besten nicht über eine scharfe Kante, sondern besser über eine abgerundete oder z.B. einen Rundstahl wenn es der Radius zulässt, ansonsten schärfere Knicke lieber über ein Kantholz oä. damit es keine Abdrücke in der Rückseite gibt.

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## Petri (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Makrolon Verarbeitung als Frontscheibe ?*

Hallo

Makrolon kann man z.B. mit ner kantbank biegen. 
Es ist auf jeden fall geeignet, um eben einen winkel zu biegen. rundungen wirst damit nicht hinkriegen. jedenfalls nicht formtreu..

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## HD4ever (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Makrolon Verarbeitung als Frontscheibe ?*



aal-andy schrieb:


> ich selber habe in meinem boot auch die scheiben aus makrolon (8mm), wichtig beim sägen: die sägestellen vor dem sägen beidseitig mit abklebeband (das man auch beim streichen verwendet) abkleben, da das kunststoff schonmal gerne ausfranst. den rahmen dafür habe ich aus alu-profilen gebaut und die scheibe mit sikaflex und schrauben befestigt.




zeig doch mal Bilder wie das aussieht ... :m
mit nem kleinen Alu Rahmen hab ich mich ja auch schon gedanklich befasst ...


----------



## gpsjunkie (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Makrolon Verarbeitung als Frontscheibe ?*

Moin Jörg, ich habe mir gerade eine Scheibe auf meine Shetland gebaut. Ich habe 5mm Acrylglass genommen, und es auch rund gebogen (mit zwei Heißluft pistolen). Beim Sägen habe ich Eisensägeblätter genommen, und den Pendelhub aus der Stichsäge genommen. Die Schnitte sind überhaubt nicht ausgefranzt. Wenn Du Bilder willst, mache ich welche.

Vorher ne Schablone geschnitten aus Hartfaser in 4mm. Kann man dran Raspeln, Feilen, Hobeln

Bilder


----------



## Die Makrele (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Makrolon Verarbeitung als Frontscheibe ?*

Moinsen

Es stimmt, das man Makrolon kalt biegen kann. *Aber* dabei kommt es zu einer Materialverjüngung an der Biegekante!!! Gerade bei dickerem Material. Besser ist es das Material an der Biegekante zwischen zwei Leisten zu spannen, leicht zu erwärmen (am besten heißluftfön, aber nicht zu nah dran gehen) und dann umzukanten. Der Vorteil von Makrolon ist, dass es UV-beständig ist. Es wird also nicht spröde oder gelb, im gegensatz zu Plexiglas.
Ich weis das so genau, weil wir das täglich in der Firma verabeiten |wavey:. #h


----------



## Schopper (9. März 2009)

*AW: Makrolon Verarbeitung als Frontscheibe ?*

Hi, die hier können dir auch gut helfen. Die machen sogar Einzelanfertigungen zu guten preisen.

http://www.polymehr.com


----------

